# 7 ĐIỀU CẦN BIẾT VỀ VIỆC TU SỬA HỒ BƠI



## longhuyenvn (14/7/20)

Có hồ bơi của riêng bạn là một cách tuyệt vời để thư giãn, giải trí và thậm chí tập thể dục. Bạn có thể tận hưởng hàng giờ nước trong xanh, bầu trời trong xanh và ánh nắng mặt trời thoải mái từ ngôi nhà của bạn. Tuy nhiên, theo thời gian, hồ bơi của bạn sẽ bắt đầu hiển thị tuổi với các kết thúc mờ dần, vết nứt và phong cách lỗi thời.

cong ty ho boi Vinapool's Profile | The ASP.NET Forums
vinapool · GitLab
Vinapool
vina pool's Profile - Moz
https://vinapool.exposure.co/
https://www.eater.com/users/vinapool
https://www.diigo.com/user/vinapool






Duy trì hồ bơi của bạn cũng quan trọng như bất kỳ nhiệm vụ bảo trì nào khác mà bạn thực hiện cho ngôi nhà của mình. Nó có thể hấp dẫn để tắt nó, nhưng tu sửa và bảo trì hồ bơi là bắt buộc để giữ cho hồ bơi của bạn hoạt động tốt nhất. Với việc học bắt đầu trở lại, đây là thời điểm tuyệt vời để hoàn thành việc sửa sang hồ bơi của bạn để nó ở trong tình trạng hoàn hảo khi mùa bể bơi tiếp theo diễn ra.

Dưới đây, là bảy điều cần xem xét khi tu sửa hồ bơi, vì vậy bạn có thể giữ cho bể bơi của bạn ở trạng thái tốt nhất.
Tái tạo bề mặt hồ bơi

Không chỉ thay đổi kiểu dáng, mà bề mặt hồ bơi cần được thay thế sau mỗi 5 đến 20 năm, tùy thuộc vào thành phẩm được sử dụng và mức độ hóa học của nước được duy trì. Đó là lý do tại sao một trong những nhiệm vụ bảo trì quan trọng nhất là tái tạo bề mặt hồ bơi của bạn. Tái tạo bề mặt hồ bơi không ảnh hưởng đến vỏ của hồ bơi, nó chỉ thay thế lớp hoàn thiện .

Chi phí tái tạo bề mặt hồ bơi có thể thay đổi đáng kể tùy thuộc vào hoàn thiện nội thất, kích thước hồ bơi, diện tích hồ bơi và nhiều hơn nữa. Loại hồ bơi bạn có cũng sẽ xác định phương pháp chính xác được sử dụng để tái tạo bề mặt. Một phương pháp thường xuyên liên quan đến việc loại bỏ vật liệu bị hư hỏng, thêm một lớp hoàn thiện mới và rửa axit cho hồ bơi.
Các tính năng an toàn

Khi bạn lần đầu tiên cài đặt hồ bơi của mình, bạn có thể không thêm tất cả các tính năng an toàn có sẵn . Các tính năng an toàn cho bể bơi bao gồm thêm thang, lan can hoặc thậm chí là hàng rào hồ bơi sẽ giữ cho trẻ em không thể bơi ra khỏi bể. Lưới an toàn hồ bơi và nắp bể bơi an toàn cung cấp một hàng rào an toàn, an toàn cho hồ bơi của bạn để trẻ em không thể vượt qua.

Một loại tính năng an toàn của hồ bơi là báo động hồ bơi. Điều này có thể bao gồm một báo động cửa, báo động cổng, báo động cửa sổ, báo động chu vi hoặc thậm chí một báo động cổ tay cho một đứa trẻ.

http://www.webestools.com/profile-162582.html
https://fr.quora.com/profile/Vina-Pool
http://photozou.jp/user/top/3249953
https://www.reddit.com/user/vinapool
https://qiita.com/vinapool
https://www.tripadvisor.com.vn/Profile/vinapool
https://www.designnominees.com/profile/vinapool
https://www.mapleprimes.com/users/Vinapool
https://mootools.net/forge/profile/vinapool
Thẩm mỹ

Tùy chỉnh và cá nhân hóa hồ bơi của bạn là một cách tuyệt vời để mang lại cho nó một cái nhìn mới mẻ và làm cho nó cảm thấy hoàn toàn mới. Đừng có spa? Thêm một và làm cho sân của bạn cảm thấy như một khu nghỉ mát sang trọng. Bạn muốn làm nổi lên bộ bài của bạn? Bộ bài của bạn là chìa khóa để tạo ra môi trường và khung cảnh hồ bơi của bạn. Bạn muốn thực hiện bước tiếp theo của ốc đảo nước của bạn? Suối, đài phun nước, thác nước, đá tự nhiên và thực vật nhiệt đới đều có thể biến hồ bơi của bạn thành một thiên đường đáng kinh ngạc.

Cần một chút cảm hứng? Kiểm tra 10 trong số các thiết kế hồ bơi hoành tráng này để mô phỏng trong sân của riêng bạn cho một thiết kế có một không hai.





Thắp sáng

Một cách khác để tăng vẻ đẹp và cải thiện môi trường xung quanh sân sau của bạn khi tu sửa hồ bơi của bạn là thêm ánh sáng. Ánh sáng là cực kỳ quan trọng đối với sự an toàn và đó là một sự cân nhắc rất lớn khi bạn giải trí. Nếu bất kỳ gia đình hoặc bạn bè nào của bạn thích bơi vào ban đêm, ánh sáng sẽ tăng khả năng hiển thị, giữ cho người bơi an toàn trong và ngoài hồ bơi. Chiếu sáng hồ bơi thường là một khoản đầu tư nhỏ hơn so với các tu sửa khác, nhưng tăng thêm giá trị cho hồ bơi của bạn nếu bạn quyết định bán nhà vào một ngày nào đó.


----------

